# Bait tank video.



## catsmith (May 25, 2021)

Im getting down right technically proficient. Made a video of the bait tank. I will be making more videos about the boat and woodworking.

[media] https://youtu.be/sAvxwhYqr_Q [/media]


----------



## Jim (May 31, 2021)

That's great! What did you use to make the filter under the scrunchies?


----------

